# New and Used Gear Sale



## DRACO18 (Jun 16, 2006)

Hey I thought that I would give everyone a heads up that Rocky Mountain Adventures is having a NEW and Used Gear Sale this weekend. ( Aug 27th and 28th) All the neccessities will be on sale up to 30% off. This includes but is not limited to Kayaks, Duckies, PFDs, Paddles, Helmets, Sprayskirts, etc.


----------

